# Duck blind



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Almost done what do y'all think?


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

The brush is too tall and there is nothing to break up the outline of the boat. You may have problems if it is a windy day.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Are you hunting in it or outside of it? You drag that dude up on to a dry spot you might have a good little thing going!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Really


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont mean to sound rude, but that thing looks like a swimming trip waiting to happen.


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*I hope you don ot smoke!*

:spineyes:


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey guys I'm pretty sure he is about 14 and just getting started. I guess y'all never started out duck hunting you were just born a strap filler. Besides Justin I bet most of y'all are bay front mallard call blowers. I know he is legit. I started out just like this guy asking people I respected and looked up to but they helped me and gave me good wholesome information. 

Bingo sorry I never returned your pm. Anyhow. What I would do you and if figure a way to rivet a thin bungie all the way around you rig about 6" from the top and brush with that. You want to match your surroundings. Bay and marsh low and as small profile as possible. Tell ya what if your parents don't mind you going out hunting with a bunch of late twenties guys they don't know I will take you to my lease and let you stack em up. Or take you fishing and show you spots to fish on the bay. Your dad or mom can come too if it makes them more comfortable.
Matt


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Maybe he should fill out his profile more and we'd know who we are looking at. I agree the suggestion about making it more of a lower profile would help a lot. Keep it simple.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Bingo... If I were you, I'd use the canoe for transportation and then ditch it once you arrive at hunting location and hide in the natural vegetation!! Quite frankly, I don't see how you could hide the canoe enough to not flare birds...

I've always said and firmly believe, "if you are hunting out of a boat, you are hunting in the wrong spot!!"


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I still think hunting out of a canoe is extremely dangerous.... definetely dont wear waders if you do it.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Mojo281 said:


> Bingo... If I were you, I'd use the canoe for transportation and then ditch it once you arrive at hunting location and hide in the natural vegetation!! ....I've always said and firmly believe, "if you are hunting out of a boat, you are hunting in the wrong spot!!"


While I agree this Mojo, I think you are on the right track. With time and refinement, you will have an awesome set-up. I'll hunt with you anytime in that rig and I PROMISE....we will kill some ducks.

Pull the canoe into some brush, cover with the net, then sit on the ground using the canoe as a backrest and brush it up in front and over the top....


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*Hey Bingo*

I hope I did not hurt your feelings! I was just joking around about smoking and I do not use mallard calls on Aransas Bay!

I actually have a canoe down in Rockport that I bought for my kids to paddle around in the canals. The previous owner used it for duck hunting and put large pvc pipe (6" or 8") capped on both side ends to work like outriggers on both side of canoe and painted the caone in camo. If you paddled it into a blind or a set up done right, the outriggers could stablize the canoe by resting on the support device.

In fact if you want it you can have it = there is nothing wrong with it except I have to move it to get my boat out everytime. My kids are off to college now!

If you want to come hunting with me and my friends in Garwood and/or Eagle Lake you have you parents contact me and we will light up the prairie.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks a little top heavy for me.. Great idea!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> While I agree this Mojo, I think you are on the right track. With time and refinement, you will have an awesome set-up. I'll hunt with you anytime in that rig and I PROMISE....we will kill some ducks.
> 
> Pull the canoe into some brush, cover with the net, then sit on the ground using the canoe as a backrest and brush it up in front and over the top....


^ this is what I use to do, works great.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

The plan was to make the canoe look natural enough to keep nearby. And if needed, Hunt from behind it. The palm fronds were just stacked on the PVC so it's a pretty easy fix to make it low profile .
Man thanks for all the help! I'll get it down one day!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Bingo baits said:


> The plan was to make the canoe look natural enough to keep nearby. And if needed, Hunt from behind it. The palm fronds were just stacked on the PVC so it's a pretty easy fix to make it low profile .
> Man thanks for all the help! I'll get it down one day!


Im serious about riding in that canoe without your waders. Put your waders on after you get to your hunting spot. Wear as few clothes as you can get away with.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mojo281 said:


> Bingo... If I were you, I'd use the canoe for transportation and then ditch it once you arrive at hunting location and hide in the natural vegetation!!"


X2 to this!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Bingo baits said:


> The plan was to make the canoe look natural enough to keep nearby. And if needed, Hunt from behind it. The palm fronds were just stacked on the PVC so it's a pretty easy fix to make it low profile .
> Man thanks for all the help! I'll get it down one day!


The track your on...it won't take you but a couple more trips. You will figure out what works and what does not for you pretty quick. I have hunted out of canoes before and the only problem I really had was carrying to much unneeded **** and someone that would not paddle.

One thing I will tell you to throw into the bottom of the canoe is a can of yard guard. Once you find your hunting spot spray it from the upwind position to thin the skeeters! Good luck and post up your pictures.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Just lay that brush down in the cano and once you find a spot stick it in the mud around you and paddle the canoe away. Ducks may stray from blinds but Ive had some pretty good days on the bay in a blind on a clear day. Ducks have tiny brains and are used to flying over blinds. Most of those blinds are there 24/7 year round and are only hunted in the morning so more often than not they are used to not being shot at when flying by.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like a pile of brush I'd jump with my airboat


----------

